# Hi all



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm sure most have heard of me I am NMC registered and attempting to breed Banded mice amongst a few others.
cheers

Steve.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hiya! :imgoingtoeatyou


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Steve, Welcome to the forum :welcome


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves*


----------

